# 01.09.2014
.
    .
                .

----------


## Leila

** ,   ?    ?
, , ,            ,    ,          ,    (      ;    ,      ;  ,   )           ,     (. 3 . 3 . 67.1  ).
   : "                  ( )..." (. 2 . 54  ).
 ..  ..

----------



----------


## CR DIAM

...     , :
-       
-  
-        
-    
 :Lupa:

----------

,     ?   ?

----------


## Leila

**,  . ,    (      ;    ,      ;  ,   )           ,    .

----------


## CR DIAM

> **,  . ,    (      ;    ,      ;  ,   )           ,    .


, , -  .        " "  "   ,      "...     ???       ...   ...

----------


## CR DIAM

> **,  . ,    (      ;    ,      ;  ,   )           ,    .


, , -  .        " "  "   ,      "...     ???       ...   ...

----------


## Leila

> , , -  .


 ?



> " "


, , "  "  ",     __%     ".   ,  .



> "   ,      "...     ???       ...


    ?

----------


## Leila

,   ,      ,    ,   ,     .

----------


## CR DIAM

""  .  .   ""      .       -   -    ,   -     20000.     ,    (   )   -   ,  .     ...

----------


## Leila

> ""      .


,  ,   -   :Smilie: 
, ,      ...

----------


## CR DIAM

-   ,       -      (    ,      ,   .   -  :Smilie:   "  "  ,    . 
    -  "  ".

----------


## CR DIAM

,      :
1.      ,        .
2.       :
"        ,    ,  :
-              ;
-       ,     ,   ,   -       .  -           ,     ;
-     ."

----------


## Leila

> -     ."


 ?

----------


## CR DIAM

-        /       .      ,       :Smilie:

----------

...
,            ?

    ,   ( ). ,    ,     (. ) +   +       :

"        ,    ,  :
-              ;
-       ,     ,   ,   -       .  -           ,     ;
-     ."

   13?

 1    "   "?

  ,   (    -   + ),   (  )

?

----------

? -  .4.,    3/4   ? ?

----------


## Geracentre

**, 
3/4,     ....
    -  )))

----------

-   4.    ?

----------


## Geracentre

**, 
 ?
     ,    ....  ))

----------


## Geracentre

**, 
...  4 ,

----------

> ...
> ,            ?
> 
>     ,   ( ).


!   31 .      .    3-

----------


## CR DIAM

> **, 
> 3/4,     ....
>     -  )))


,     ,    .. 3,4    -          ,    :Smilie:            -   .   3/4    .

----------


## Leila

> ,     ,    .. 3,4    -          ,


*CR DIAM*,        ,        (,   )  .
. 4 . 66.2   "       ,                ,        -      ".
,    *Geracentre*, .
. 3 . 90   "             ,        ".
 ,  ,  .

----------


## CR DIAM

:Smilie:   !          .   .   ,   . 4 . 66.2 " ", , -          .          . 4 . 66.2?   ,     -    -    .    -     .

----------


## Leila

> !


  :Smilie: 



> ,     -    -    .    -     .


  ,       ?  :Smilie:

----------

[QUOTE=Geracentre;54356421]**, 
...  4 ,[/QUO

.

----------

!
-  .      :Embarrassment: .   .   ,   .      .       ...  .        46.     .

   .  :Embarrassment:  :yes:

----------

.  .    -    . :Smilie:

----------


## Geracentre

**, 
))))))..... .......
 , ....   ..

----------


## LJ-user

> , ....   ..


     ,  12           .

:

----------


## varip

- 3 ..    .
.  ,       (, , 1,      )       ,     .       ,     " 50%   ",      ,          ( - , .   ). 
     , . ,        ,    1970),   .  ,  1       .         ,     ,       .  ,       - . 
:     , 
      ,    , 
      , 
    ,       . 
  " 1     "..."  "        "..." (  1   )

----------


## Leila

> ,


   .

----------


## zak1c

> . ,


  ?





> 


  ?





> " 1     "..."  "        "..." (  1   )


 ,   ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


,     ,   ,   ,  .   ,        .



> ,   ?


,  ,       : "         ()    ".

----------


## 88

1 ,   ,               ?        ?

----------


## Leila

*88*,         .

----------


## 88

,            ,          .

----------


## sarakot

> 


 ( )

----------


## 88

, ,      .            -   ,        :yes:      ,     .

----------


## Leila

> ,     .


        ,  ,   .     ,     .

----------


## 88

> ,  ,   .     ,     .


..   ,      ,     ,        ?

----------


## Geracentre

*88*, 
     ;-)

----------


## Notto4ka

> - 3 ..    .
> .  ,       (, , 1,      )       ,     .       ,     " 50%   ",      ,          ( - , .   ). 
>      , . ,        ,    1970),   .  ,  1       .         ,     ,       .  ,       - . 
> :     , 
>       ,    , 
>       , 
>     ,       . 
>   " 1     "..."  "        "..." (  1   )


 ,    ?   ,          ,     ?      ? , ..    ,

----------


## zak1c

*Notto4ka*,    ,

----------


## webvsoft

, ,    -        =   4-    300 000       75000,     20000,  "  ".      ,   .

----------


## Leila

*webvsoft*,   ,   "  ". :         .

----------

,       :
1)     " "           ?          -  (., .   ),     ?    .  ?
2)  .      ,      (. 2.9),        (,  ),           (./.  ,   ?)

----------


## Leila

> 1)     " "           ?          -  (., .   ),     ?    .  ?


   ,   .



> 2)  .      ,      (. 2.9),        (,  ),           (./.  ,   ?)


  ,   .     .     3  2,   ,  " (  ..)" : ,   "  (  ..)" : 3  2.

----------

> ( )


    .      .   . 

     ,      . .. ,          ,   , ,     ,  -    . 
 ?

----------


## Leila

> ,      .


,  ,   .   ,     :Smilie: 
?  ,   :



> , ,


  ,   .



> ?


                  .
-,        .   -         ,    . 
-,    . 3 . 67.1.          ,    ,   :       ,    (      ;    ,      ;  ,   )           ,    .
..          ,    ,      .
-,       ,       ,    ,     ,  .        .

----------

*Leila*,   ,         



> ,       18.08.2014 06-52/6680,   . 3 . 67.1    :
> -  ,    ;
> -  ,    ,      (  ,    ,     ).

----------


## Leila

> Leila,   ,         
>  ,       18.08.2014 06-52/6680,   . 3 . 67.1    :
> -  ,    ;
> -  ,    ,      (  ,    ,     ).


 ,      . ,          .        .

----------

> ,      . ,          .


  ...      :Smilie: ))) 
 ,       ,      1,5 ,  ..      ""....       ....

----------


## Leila

> ...     )))


...  .    .

----------

*Leila*, ,     ))   1,5   - ,      )

----------


## Leila

> 1,5   - ,      )


** ,     :Smilie:

----------

> -   4.    ?


..            50%?

----------


## Geracentre

**,

----------


## Leila

**,   . 1 . 16   .    .

----------

?     "50%      ",    ,        ?

----------

> **,   . 1 . 16   .    .


,  .2  ? ..    ,  .      ?

----------


## Leila

> ?     "50%      ",    ,        ?


    .         05.05.2014  129-.



> ,  .2  ?


. 2 . 16     .     . 



> ..    ,  .      ?


   . -    .

----------

,   ,      1 ,     ,    5       ... 
  !!  !

----------


## 234

,         ,         - ?        ?          ,  ?

----------


## Geracentre

*234*, 


 -    
    ,    ))))

----------


## varip

> *234*, 
> 
> 
>  -    
>     ,    ))))


  -     (   )    ,    5 .      ,    .

----------


## Geracentre



----------


## Geracentre



----------


## Geracentre

> -     (   )    ,    5 .      ,    .


      .

----------


## Notto4ka

:
1)  .     /     ( )   ?      (  -   ,        ).  10.11.14  , 10.11                    ?
2)                    /?
3)      /    ,  ?

----------

> .     /     ( )   ?


    ?    - .




> /?


 ,  -      .            .  ,       .               . 




> 3)      /    ,  ?

----------

"     ..." (. ):
           ,              .     - - -  ""?

----------

:     ,   - 10 000 ,  -     :    1/3 = 3 333, 33 .     33 333,34?

----------


## Geracentre

**, 
   12 000

----------

> 12 000


  , , 10 200 .?  3 400  .

----------


## Geracentre



----------


## zak1c

> :


  --  ,

----------


## Stelsus

,   ,       ,

----------

- ?

----------


## Geracentre

**, 
  - - -  ""

----------


## MalderSS

.   ,  .      ,      ,  .   .         ,          ,        ?  ,     ,                ,     ?         ,      ?

----------

> 


      .   , , .
     ,     .

----------

!  ,   (    )!
,    ,    - .  - .
   : 

-        11001 (     ??),  (),  .   . ,    .  
-   5  (  )  . -  ,         . 4 .!

   !

----------


## sarakot

> 11001 (     ??),


 -      




> 


    2- . :Smilie:

----------

!



> -


    (),     () -    ....          ?

----------


## Geracentre

**, 

        /

----------

> /


 !           ...
        ,      ( )  ,   ?

----------


## Geracentre



----------

,       ?

----------

> ,       ?


 :yes: 
               -   .  ,   ,       ,   ...

----------

,     .  .   ?
  ,  
  :
1)	   11001       ?
2)	    ,      ?
3)	          ?
4)	      
5)	   
6)	   ?
7)	    ,      ,         ,                ? (    ,   ,   )

 - ,   , ,    .

----------


## Geracentre

**, 
1-5 
6-7 
5 -3  -

----------

> **, 
> 1-5 
> 6-7 
> 5 -3  -


 !!!

----------


## -

!    .  11001,   46   (  .),   .1  ,    .2    ,   .4      .   ...? !

----------


## -

...  2       ? !

----------


## sarakot

> 11001,   46






> ...?






> .4      .






> 2       ?

----------


## -

!!!

----------


## -

.1  ,    .2   ...    ... ?

----------


## Leila

> .1  ,    .2   ...    ... ?


*-*,            -   (  1   1),  4  .    ?

----------


## -

> *-*,            -   (  1   1),  4  .    ?


! ,    .            .   !    ,        !

----------


## -

,            ?

----------

> ?


, .

----------


## -



----------

